# Low sewer discharge pipe



## rchoffman1377 (Jun 26, 2018)

I purchased a 2018 thor four winds.  The sewer discharge pipe is only 6 inches from the ground and is not covered by a compartment door.  I finally scraped the pipe while going slow over a speed bump and the pipe made contact.  Minor scrape and holding strap broke.  I have notice other motor homes with the same design.  I have contacted thor about design but do not get results


----------

